# Subclavian venogrpahy



## Bellaboo (May 20, 2009)

Doctor performed a subclavian venography prior to pacemaker
implant to determine if  subclavain vein patent.
Done infrequently and questioning codes .
Any help appreciated
Thanks


----------



## deeva456 (May 21, 2009)

hELLO,

If your questions is can you bill for the venography when inserting a pacemaker or ICD and you are checking for patency of the subclavian or coronary sinus?  The answer is no, you cannot bill it separately.  This is considered "mapping" and is included when placing the leads. 

Dolores, CPC,CCC


----------



## Bellaboo (May 21, 2009)

Thanks. When this procedure is performed separately on a different day,
than the pacemaker insertion, it is okay to bill? Correct codes to use
36005 and 75820?
thanks for your help


----------



## deeva456 (May 22, 2009)

Yes, 36005 and 75820-26 are the correct codes to use if the procedure is done on a different day.


----------

